

A Dimensional Modeling Manifesto (1997) - chris_wot
http://www.kimballgroup.com/1997/08/a-dimensional-modeling-manifesto/

======
chris_wot
I've submitted this because I'm curious just how practical this is outside of
BI work. Ralph Kimball argues that you can use a star-based scheme even in
situations I wouldn't normally consider, like an OLTP?

Does anyone have any experience doing this? And if so, did it work in
practice?

